# need rod to match spinfisher v 10500



## bryan25854 (Dec 14, 2012)

i want buy 2 spinfisher v 10500 and spool them with 80lb braid (580 yards) im fishing in the Indian river lagoon in florida from land for bull sharks and i need a good rod that can handle a big bull with 20-40 lb drag and i need to cast a long distance so prob a surf rod nothing to long like 9-11 feet and under $100 would be nice


----------



## mystik18 (Jan 3, 2013)

i would say Ocean master surf rod. its rated 4-8 H on a 10foot. youtube also shows OM being used for shark fishing.


----------



## ReelDeal (May 28, 2011)

Please post a report after you fish that thing. I choice to save a few dollars and bought a used fin nor but wanted a 10500. I would but it on a OM 6-12oz 12' or a Breakaway HDX. The only problem is you will go off your budget. You can check out the Daiwa Beefstick. They run $35-$40. They have good reviews. I don't know much about them but maybe someone here can comment on them. Good luck and I'm looking forward to the post after you hook a nice sized shark.


----------



## bryan25854 (Dec 14, 2012)

ReelDeal said:


> Please post a report after you fish that thing. I choice to save a few dollars and bought a used fin nor but wanted a 10500. I would but it on a OM 6-12oz 12' or a Breakaway HDX. The only problem is you will go off your budget. You can check out the Daiwa Beefstick. They run $35-$40. They have good reviews. I don't know much about them but maybe someone here can comment on them. Good luck and I'm looking forward to the post after you hook a nice sized shark.


i bought them today and put 65lb braid instead of 80 they are very nice i like them so far but still need rods to match them and id love to hook a nice shark but the river is cooling down haven't heard any being caught for a few weeks and i check at my local bait and tackle almost every day so prob wont be till spring when i catch a nice bull


----------



## ReelDeal (May 28, 2011)

What part of Florida are you?


----------



## bryan25854 (Dec 14, 2012)

ReelDeal said:


> What part of Florida are you?


palm bay/ Melbourne


----------



## ReelDeal (May 28, 2011)

The Blacktips should be showing up. Gig some rays and sent them out! You will have a great time with that. I'm hoping to book my flights this week to head down to Ft Myers the week of May 4th. Im always looking for people to fish with while I'm down. If you make it to the west coast let me know.


----------



## bryan25854 (Dec 14, 2012)

ReelDeal said:


> The Blacktips should be showing up. Gig some rays and sent them out! You will have a great time with that. I'm hoping to book my flights this week to head down to Ft Myers the week of May 4th. Im always looking for people to fish with while I'm down. If you make it to the west coast let me know.


id love to but i broke my leg wile fishing gunna need 3 surgerys im out for 4 -6 months


----------



## ReelDeal (May 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. May I ask how you managed to break your leg while fishing??


----------



## bryan25854 (Dec 14, 2012)

ReelDeal said:


> Sorry to hear that. May I ask how you managed to break your leg while fishing??


fell in to a canal


----------

